# Workbench Options



## cck (May 21, 2014)

I am in the need of a workbench and plan on building my own. There are so many options and I am having an extremely tough time deciding on what I want. I know I want to have cabinets underneath and I have a bunch of maple to use so I believe a maple top would be nice. I think I would use a workbench for sanding, routing, and assembly. I also don't know if I would want bench dogs. I don't usually use hand tools such as hand planes so I don't think I would need them. I like this workbench though
http://plansnow.com/wrkbenchsnclos.html
but I don't know if I need two vises. Please help me decide. Please explain the advantages/disadvantages to certain features on workbenches. Thanks, Chris


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

google ( pictures of woodworkers work bench ).

Lots to see, and YOU can decide what you like.

If you plan on doing projects the OLD SCHOOL way, then that will make a difference, IMO. Click on pictures to enlarge.

I wish you well. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice bench except....

Needs a tool tray running the length. Very valuable and can be used when doing glue ups. Place to put tools your using without knocking them on the floor.

I've never wanted for two rows of bench dogs. Nice vise though. Buy the best one you can find.

Bad material for the top. Your idea with maple is best. Put a finish on it so glue drops don't stick.









Had this one for going on 30 years. Legs on the ends bed bolt to rails on the bottom. Carcase sets in the middle. Top rests on the ends with no fasteners. Woodsmith plan.

Al


----------



## jme9626 (Aug 2, 2014)

Now thats a bench!




Al B Thayer said:


> Nice bench except....
> 
> Needs a tool tray running the length. Very valuable and can be used when doing glue ups. Place to put tools your using without knocking them on the floor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nala (Sep 10, 2014)

I just built a mini roubo workbench. Im writing in y blog about that. http://www.mrchickadee.wordpress.com. I hope this helps you to decide.:yes:


----------



## Nala (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

When I built my bench it was to serve several purposes -
1) outfeed table for the table saw
2) clamping station for assembly work
3) Kreg tracks for item #2

I made up my own plan and built it from 2x4's and a solid core door for the top (laminated with Formica).

It is rock solid and flat. I drilled some holes but they don't get used much. Mostly to keep my project from sliding around while I beat on it with the big hammer. 

I have since added a couple of drawers to hold my everyday use tools.

Here are a few pics.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------

